# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما أفضل طبعة لكتاب جمهرة الأمثال ، للميداني ؟

## أحمد الشهري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما أفضل طبعة لكتاب جمهرة الأمثال ، للميداني ؟
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17946

----------


## محمود الجيزي

وأضيف إلى المشاركة التي أحال المشرف الكريم إليها:
- طبعة دار مكتبة الهلال - بيروت، بعناية د. قصي حسين.
- طبعة الدار الطباعة العامرة, 1284هـ - القاهرة، تنقيح وتصحيح محمد قطة العدوي، محمد الصباغ [وهي في غاية الروعة والإتقان لكنها عزيزة المنال مطبوعة على الورق، مع أنها متوفرة على النت (pdf)].
وهذا الكتاب له طبعات أخرى كثيرة.....والله الموفق،،

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

إنَّ جمهرةَ الأمثالِ ليست للميداني! بل لأبي هلال العسكري ، أما الميداني فله (مجمع الأمثال)

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> - طبعة الدار الطباعة العامرة, 1284هـ - القاهرة، تنقيح وتصحيح محمد قطة العدوي، محمد الصباغ [وهي في غاية الروعة والإتقان لكنها عزيزة المنال مطبوعة على الورق، مع أنها متوفرة على النت (pdf)].


أرجو أن تدلنا عليها من على النت، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد الشهري

أشكر لكم كريم تفضلكم ، وبارك الله فيكم
والشكر خاص لأبي الفرج على تنبيهه ، فذلك ما كنت أعني ، وجل من لا يسهو !

----------


## محمود الجيزي

> وأضيف إلى المشاركة التي أحال المشرف الكريم إليها:
> - طبعة دار مكتبة الهلال - بيروت، بعناية د. قصي حسين.
> - طبعة الدار الطباعة العامرة, 1284هـ - القاهرة، تنقيح وتصحيح محمد قطة العدوي، محمد الصباغ [وهي في غاية الروعة والإتقان لكنها عزيزة المنال مطبوعة على الورق، مع أنها متوفرة على النت (pdf)].
> وهذا الكتاب له طبعات أخرى كثيرة.....والله الموفق،،


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
هذه المشاركة أعلاه كتبتها، وما في خاطري غير "مجمع الأمثال"، وهذا الكلام لاينطبق إلا عليه لا غير،،
ويبدو أني سرت على الجادة خلف أخي وحبيبي (أحمد الشهري) - حفظه الله - فأعتذر لسهو القلم، الناشئ عن العجلة؛ وَالْعَجَلَةُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ.  
أما جمهرة الأمثال فهنا بارك الله فيكم طبعة الهند التي تتألق روعة وجمالًا:
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...le=i000441.pdf
_ودمتم بحفظ الله،،_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

هل أجد عند أحد الكرام جمهرة الأمثال لأبي هلال العسكري، تحقيق: محمد أبوالفضل إبراهيم، على صيغة pdf؟

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم 
قد يكون في هذا النقل فائدة:
معجم الأمثال العربية / خير الدين شمسي باشا .- الرياض : مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية، 1423هـ/2002م .- 3مج.

قام المؤلف خيرالدين شمسي باشا بجمع ما وصلت إليه يده من أمثال عربية مدونة في الكتب التي عنيت بهذا الشأن أولا، وما اطلع عليه من كتب اللغة والأدب وغيرها من الكتب التي وردت فيها بعض الأمثال عرضاً. ولم يكتف بذلك، بل عرّج على ما دُوّن من أمثال القرآن الكريم، والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة التي جرت مجرى الأمثال. وبعد جهد مضن تجمّع لدى المؤلف أكثر من أحد عشر ألف مثل، دوّنها في هذا الكتاب الكبير، في ترتيب هجائي يسهل على القارئ الرجوع إلى المثل المطلوب واستخراجه. ومما يميز هذا الكتاب أنّه لم يُثقل بالحواشي، إذ أنّ المؤلف اتبع طريقة موفقة في إحالة المثل إلى المصادر التي أخذ منها، حيث يورد تلك المصادر بعد إيراد المثل مباشرة. وقد رمز لكل مصدر برمز معين وطبّقه على الكتاب كله.

----------


## علي بن عبد الوهاب

> هل أجد عند أحد الكرام جمهرة الأمثال لأبي هلال العسكري، تحقيق: محمد أبوالفضل إبراهيم، على صيغة pdf؟


للتجديد

----------

